

Bullies have highest self esteem, social status, lowest depression - hrolfgar
http://news.nationalpost.com/health/provocative-new-study-finds-bullies-have-highest-self-esteem-social-status-lowest-rates-of-depression

======
hrolfgar
This story struck me as relevant to HN because I so often see managers who
seem to belong to this "successful bully" class. They leverage their natural
instincts for microaggressions, superior attitude, etc., to gain social status
and climb the corporate ladder, although this is less pronounced in the nerd-
dominated world of tech.

------
paulhauggis
Bullying seems to work pretty well. Look at the ex-mozilla and Reddit CEO.
They were both bullied until they were forced to 'resign'.

But it seems, we want to talk about how bad bullying is when it comes to being
gay or transgender, but when it comes to Christians, Republicans, or anyone
that has a differing view in many political views (climate change, drug laws),
bullying is accepted. Even here on HN.

It's why I can't really take any campaign against bullying seriously. I just
don't care anymore.

